# David Industries Derringer



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I dont know if this is the right place to post this but here it goes! Has anyone ever had one in .22mag? Or head of them? I really want one and it is only $100


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I've fired a Derringer in 32 before, that is all. Sorry...


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

Shipwreck said:


> I've fired a Derringer in 32 before, that is all. Sorry...


JUst fired? Ever owned? Do you remember who made it?


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

It belonged to my ex-wife's family - I was married for years before. So, I "owned" it for a while. Can't remember who it was made by.

IMHO, a derringer is a waste of money. It is only accurate a very short distance. But a Keltec or something if U want a tiny gun.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I would have to agree with Shipwreck. Save the $100 bucks and put it towards something else. Shot a friends once, but it didn't peak my interest very much.


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

I dont really want it for a good defense gun. That is what .45 is for :-D I want it mainly for light plinking and as a bbq gun.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

But, more than a few feet away, and U won't even hit the paper on the target. It is not a plinker - not by a long shot.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

My opinion: If you want one just to say you have one, then by all means get it. Other than that they are just a waste of money.


----------



## DennyCrane (May 11, 2006)

I think an expensive target 22 would be more fun if you want to plink with.


----------



## 1911driver (May 9, 2006)

*derringer*

Davis Industries in Chino, PRK make these guns. They have them in .22Mag. Google them...!!


----------



## -gunut- (May 8, 2006)

*Re: derringer*



1911driver said:


> Davis Industries in Chino, PRK make these guns. They have them in .22Mag. Google them...!!


Yeah I know who makes them. There is not to much on google. I have been going around forums asking to get first hand opinions. Thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I think U'd be better off spending that $100 towards a laser, tac light, more mags, new holster or a 22, as said above...


----------

